# dog food that does not contain barley?



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Does anyone know which dog foods that do not contain barley? I've lost all of my information due to my computer crashing. I can't use the new formula Canidae I believe because of the barley. Any info would help. I'm starting the research all over again but I need to find someting ASAP.
Thanks!
Robbie


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Orijen 6 Fresh Fish is barley-free, grain-free, high in omega 3s, and excellent food!







Grimm is barley-sensitive, too. When he ate kibble, he ate Orijen 6 Fresh Fish. Super!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

My GSD can't tolerate barley either - I use California Natural Chicken Meal and Rice. It has a very simple ingredient list (no barley!) and she's been doing well on it!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Are we to assume that you are looking for a kibble that HAS grain, but just NO barley? I ask because the "grain free" kibbles obviously don't have barley. 
Canidae has a new "grain free" kibble too, but I don't think it is available yet, so that won't do you any good.

Nature's Logic doesn't have barley.

Nature's Logic


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Do you guys order your food online?
Robbie


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I've been searching for a dry food that doesn't contain barley and gives Heidi firmer poops. I just started her on Taste of the Wild Prairie formula (which doesn't have barley). If this doesn't work out, I think I'll try Nature's Logic next.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

ABSOLUTELY NOT!!! But for me the reason is that it is almost $30 (or more) just for shipping for 1 large bag.

I also live in an area that sometimes CAN'T get deliveries in the winter due to the weather. Last winter there were a few times when we didn't even get U.S. mail deliveries because the highway was closed due to the snow. (Though I don't imagine THAT would be an issue in your area.







) 

I just saw the other day that there are some dog food "makers" that will NOT "guarantee" their kibble if you buy it on-line. So you better make DARN SURE that the seller will.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Natural Balance seems to be a brand that is pretty easy to find and most of their formulas are "barley free". The Lamb and Brown Rice is barley free. 

As are the Duck, Venison, and Fish formulas. They are "grain free" but are lower in protien and fat that the other "grain free" kibbles. However the ""first ingredients" are potato or sweet potato NOT a "meat source".

Natural Balance


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

I found a place about 70 miles away that carries CA natural. We're going to drive down and get some tonight and see what happens. I'm not even sure it is barley but from what I can tell, barley was added to the new Canidae so....
With 3 GSD's I can't afford a few of the others.

Robbie


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: jes,mag,misty
> With 3 GSD's I can't afford a few of the others.
> 
> Robbie


I know all about THAT!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Finding a food without Barley is getting harder and harder, I feel your pain!!!

I see you're going to try California Natural, nice food and as far as I know still one of the few that doesn't have Barley.

I do have a post here about how much it's costing me to feed the Nature's Logic, others have posted about how much it is for foods they are feeding. Of course with that is the fact that all dogs are different - levels of activity, how well they absorb the nutrients, etc

Good luck, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Food without Barley is a tough one


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

A food that won't bancrupt you without barley?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Any of the Taste of the Wild. They're grain-free and more affordable than many grain-free foods on the market. My dogs are doing WONDERFULLY on the Pacific Stream.


----------

